
"i" was made up to solve sqrt(-1). Don't we need something new for sqrt(i)? - ColinWright
http://www.askamathematician.com/2013/10/q-i-had-to-be-made-up-to-solve-the-square-root-of-negative-one-but-doesnt-something-new-need-to-be-made-up-for-the-square-root-of-i/
======
mgraczyk
Do it in polar coordinates...

